# Penalties for selling steroids.



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone here know of anyone that has actually been nicked for selling steroids?

If so, what did they get nicked with (type of gear, amount etc) and what sort of penalties did they suffer?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

My mum caught me injecting once...Wooden spoon + grounded and no television for a month,,,easiest time I've ever done... :beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No, but penalties are the same as for Class C


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> No, but penalties are the same as for Class C


So slap on the wrist unless you're large scale then?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

the penalties r you have to send all the gear round to mines


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Smitch said:


> So slap on the wrist unless you're large scale then?


Probably, though I don't know anyone that's been done, so can't say. I suppose they can get the ar5e about selling prescription meds without a script...


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

im not sure about this one, i know a gym in the next town from mine got a whole draw of gear confiscated, but when they tested none of it had a drop of gear in it. just oil.

one bottle also had 12 different strands DNA in it ... so the gym owner had been shooting guys with the same needle from the same bottle.. this was only the summer just gone aswell. scary stuff


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sharing needles?!?!?!

Fvck, not good!!! And fake gear, gets worse...... :confused1:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

sully807 said:


> im not sure about this one, i know a gym in the next town from mine got a whole draw of gear confiscated, but when they tested none of it had a drop of gear in it. just oil.
> 
> *one bottle also had 12 different strands DNA in it* ... so the gym owner had been shooting guys with the same needle from the same bottle.. this was only the summer just gone aswell. scary stuff


Total bullshit:lol:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

KRS said:


> Total bullshit:lol:


yeah mate coz you know dont you.. the guy got sued for doing it by two of the guys .. call bs when you know nothing INTELLIGENCE:bounce:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if sooner or later they try and push through a test case where someone gets proper potted in court for selling gear with all the negative press going on. Especialy now you can get cautioned for possession.(They go down non prescribed drug route)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not saying its BS but how can you sue some1 for using the same needle to inject u when u have asked them to and its not a business activity going on ????


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Does anyone here know of anyone that has actually been nicked for selling steroids?
> 
> If so, what did they get nicked with (type of gear, amount etc) and what sort of penalties did they suffer?


they wait till your big time,then they swoop lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

DNA of 12 people?! So he used the same needle for loading and drawing from one bottle for 12 people?! It would have needed to be over a 10ml bottle just for 1ml shot each.

Sounds false to me but should it be true the guy needs to be killed.

Just be thankful you are not in the states, here you go to prison end of story.

Happened to lots of guys where i live.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you have something to tell us, heyyyyy?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

All that would be required to secure a conviction would be the presence of AAS in the vial. The police would not submit vials of gear to the FSS for DNA testing.

First it would be totally ****ing pointless, secondly a waste of money they don't have.

I know its bullshit.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> DNA of 12 people?! So he used the same needle for loading and drawing from one bottle for 12 people?! It would have needed to be over a 10ml bottle just for 1ml shot each.
> 
> Sounds false to me but should it be true the guy needs to be killed.
> 
> ...


How much time are they looking at?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Brandl said:


> How much time are they looking at?


 Not overly long as far as i can tell(i don't associate with these people but go to the same gym as them). Comes down to stupidity for the most part. Talking about gear in a large gym filled with police officers when its considered a class A drug. Also making crap like home made tren is popular.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

They don't fvck about with anything in the US, probably class A over there!!!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

never supplied but got pulled over with 20ml of test sitting in passenger seat.

cop - ''so whats this mate?''

me - ''test''

cop - ''for you?''

me - ''yes all for me''

cop - ''ok then''

that was it, and then tried doing me for a ''dodgy tyre'' which was actually fine when i got to the MOT station for a stamp.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

KRS said:


> All that would be required to secure a conviction would be the presence of AAS in the vial. The police would not submit vials of gear to the FSS for DNA testing.
> 
> First it would be totally ****ing pointless, secondly a waste of money they don't have.
> 
> I know its bullshit.


there was no aas in the vial thats the fcking point all they found was those strands, believe what you want and continue to be an ignorant fckwit :thumb:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Twisted said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if sooner or later they try and push through a test case where someone gets proper potted in court for selling gear with all the negative press going on. *Especialy now you can get cautioned for possession.(They go down non prescribed drug route)*


I would imagine that you could only get a caution for that if you agreed to take one, the police will try and get you to accept a caution for just about anything if you`re gullible enough.

I`m pretty sure the law still states that the use and possession of AAS is not illegal, just refuse the caution...simples!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think the police are ar5edd, a friend of mine owns a well known gym in manchester.. the kind of place you can can ask for a protein shake and 100 Dbol after your workout, everyone knew he was importing / selling gear but no one was bothered, people used to and still do walk out of his gym with plastic bags clearly full of meds... anyway eventually when he bought a nice car he got investigated... But then he just kept all his gear at a safe house in Bury and only carried a suit case full of actual ordered stuff in the boot of his car.. At the end of the day they have much bigger things to worry about.

Unless someone was importing on a massive scale and distributing across the country then they are not gonna waste time looking in to it imo.. so all you that sell Dbol to kids in Spa car park need not worry lol


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> DNA of 12 people?! So he used the same needle for loading and drawing from one bottle for 12 people?! It would have needed to be over a 10ml bottle just for 1ml shot each.
> 
> Sounds false to me but should it be true the guy needs to be killed.
> 
> ...


Maybe he randomly stabbed 12 people with a needle, then used the vial ??

Kind of like russian roulette but with blood borne diseases !


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I don't think the police are ar5edd, a friend of mine owns a well known gym in manchester.. the kind of place you can can ask for a protein shake and 100 Dbol after your workout, everyone knew he was importing / selling gear but no one was bothered, people used to and still do walk out of his gym with plastic bags clearly full of meds... anyway eventually when he bought a nice car he got investigated... But then he just kept all his gear at a safe house in Bury and only carried a suit case full of actual ordered stuff in the boot of his car.. At the end of the day they have much bigger things to worry about.
> 
> Unless someone was importing on a massive scale and distributing across the country then they are not gonna waste time looking in to it imo.. so all you that sell Dbol to kids in Spa car park need not worry lol


To the police

There is a gym owner in manchester he is importing/selling steroids over the counter

He puts them in plastic bags to conceal them

He has a suitcase full of gear in the boot of his newly purchased car

His safehouse is in Bury

lastly hes mate with the Raptor:thumb:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

sully807 said:


> im not sure about this one, i know a gym in the next town from mine got a whole draw of gear confiscated, but when they tested none of it had a drop of gear in it. just oil.
> 
> one bottle also had 12 different strands DNA in it ...* so the gym owner had been shooting guys with the same needle from the same bottle.. *this was only the summer just gone aswell. scary stuff


12 jabs with the same pin poor fukcers ouch must of been like a scaffold tube near the end lol


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

sully807 said:


> there was no aas in the vial thats the fcking point all they found was those strands, believe what you want and continue to be an ignorant fckwit :thumb:


You're out of your depth spreading your bullshit here.

Anyone with an ounce of sense can tell it's bullshit let alone my "ignorant fckwit" self who works within the forensics industry. :lol:

Go spread your utter bollocks to the kiddies in your gym. :thumbup1:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

At least 12 jabs with 1 needle on 12 different people, pi$$ off...

Not a chance, by person number 4 it would be torture :whistling:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

vetran said:


> 12 jabs with the same pin poor fukcers ouch must of been like a scaffold tube near the end lol


x2

Lmao like a Scaffy bar :laugh:

Reps Vet! (not allowed gotta spread some love)


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

KRS said:


> You're out of your depth spreading your bullshit here.
> 
> Anyone with an ounce of sense can tell it's bullshit let alone my "ignorant fckwit" self who works within the forensics industry. :lol:
> 
> Go spread your utter bollocks to the kiddies in your gym. :thumbup1:


OF COURSE :lol:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

There is no mention on the BBC website of anyone ever being sentenced for selling steroids in the uk.


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

sully807 said:


> im not sure about this one, i know a gym in the next town from mine got a whole draw of gear confiscated, but when they tested none of it had a drop of gear in it. just oil.
> 
> one bottle also had 12 different strands DNA in it ... so the gym owner (Raptors mate) had been shooting guys with the same needle from the same bottle.. this was only the summer just gone aswell. scary stuff


Lets say it was a 10ml vial - there were 12 different DNA strands that means he was selling them 0.8ml per shot

Thats just plain mean:tongue:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i know of my old supplier in bradford (anyone from west yorkshire using 10 years ago will probably know who im refering to) he used to shift a hell of alot anyway as far as im aware he did time for selling gear. He always had alot of cash and tons of gear in his house, i dont want to name him just in case im wrong but im sure he got time


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Smitch said:


> So slap on the wrist unless you're large scale then?


No, you dont just get a slap on the wrist on a charge for intent to supply, youl get a fine or possible prison sentence and a criminal record.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

KRS said:


> All that would be required to secure a conviction would be the presence of AAS in the vial. The police would not submit vials of gear to the FSS for DNA testing.
> 
> First it would be totally ****ing pointless, secondly a waste of money they don't have.
> 
> I know its bullshit.


x2.

I used to work closely with the FS lab in Lambeth & there's absolutely no mileage in submitting any aas bottle/vial for forensic testing which is a costly & time consuming process.

& come on, would there really be *12* different DNA samples on *1* bottle?

Sounds like an urban myth to me!

All plod would be interested in is....

1). is it an aas?

2). was it possessed with intent to supply?

3). can they prove supply?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

i was nicked for posession alone, took 7 months to drop the charges.

the forensic scientist said it was a class c drug and the cops wouldn't listen to me when i said it was indeed class c but schedule 4 and therefore legal to posess for own use, the magistrates wouldn't listen to me either so I demanded crown court. finally someone in crown court knew how to read a law book and charge was dropped.

7 frickin months it took, cops are ignorant fockin w*nkers


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

ALR said:


> i was nicked for posession alone, took 7 months to drop the charges.
> 
> the forensic scientist said it was a class c drug and the cops wouldn't listen to me when i said it was indeed class c but schedule 4 and therefore legal to posess for own use, the magistrates wouldn't listen to me either so I demanded crown court. finally someone in crown court knew how to read a law book and charge was dropped.
> 
> 7 frickin months it took, cops are ignorant fockin w*nkers


Worth considering taking legal advice for wrongful arrest, malicious prosecution & false imprisonment?


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Too much CSI?


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

BigStew said:


> Worth considering taking legal advice for wrongful arrest, malicious prosecution & false imprisonment?


I would definitely be doing something about this.

Your name about, defamation of character and time seriously wasted.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

andysutils said:


> No, you dont just get a slap on the wrist on a charge for intent to supply, youl get a fine or possible prison sentence and a criminal record.


You'd have to get caught with a lot of gear (class C) to get more than a fine and community service i'd have thhought?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

lazy said:


> There is no mention on the BBC website of anyone ever being sentenced for selling steroids in the uk.


probably because its not BIG news. You dont even hear of coke dealers getting nicked anymore, but it doesnt mean its not happening.

if you have possession for personal use your fine, its if your actually dealing in it and making money then you'll be busted and sentensed. If your dealing in anything illegal then i wouldnt ever think you wont get done, an attiude like is what'll bring you down.

steroid busts happen all the time, i know a local bloke who got busted, actually uses this forum. Was being sentensed last month, will find out how he did.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Only individuals I have known to get nicked is people that have involvement in other areas of crime -

Class A's

Money laundering etc..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Smitch said:


> You'd have to get caught with a lot of gear (class C) to get more than a fine and community service i'd have thhought?


Well the question you asked was 'penalties for selling steroids' not ifs buts or maybes.

And you dont have to get caught with any amount of gear, all you have to do is be seen passing the vial to someone or stood somewhere looking suspicious for a copper to come by and see you or sell it to some copper whos undercover and your done for 

Quantaties arent the only way to get fcked for such a charge.

But if you think with the sh1t whats happening with drugs now leaves you that naive to think your only gonna sweep some streets for a few weeks and a caution....well


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

stevie creighton got caught with stuff if i remember correctly.

"was also ordered to do 300 hours of community service.

Creighton's Mercedes Benz car and £10,041 in cash are to be confiscated under the Proceeds of Crime Act"

word on the street was he went to jail and stuff but thats not true (at least i think its not true ???) - 300+ hours of community service and his merc confiscated etc !

heres the bbc link - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/3926821.stm


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

depends on how much u had?

possess with intent to supply?

for possession of a small amount just a verbal warning and on ur way


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

"now living off state benefits" :S :S :S

poor guy.

he trains in my gym and is there almost everyday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> stevie creighton got caught with stuff if i remember correctly.


Valium and diazapam according to your link. No AAS mentioned


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Valium and diazapam according to your link. No AAS mentioned


i dont know exactly what he got caught with , thats just what the word on the street was "that he got caught with roids and went to jail"

truth was it was just diazapam and valium etc and did community service not jail time.

then again even after reading that bbc link i'm still not sure of EXACT details.

only saying what i hear around the gym etc.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Doesn't sound like it happens a lot anyway.

I bet everyone on hear knows at least one person that's been knicked with a bit of puff or some class A's.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

just a wee FYI for anyone that doesnt know -

steroids are a class C drug in the uk.

just incase anyone was wondering and didnt know :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Brian Wainstein pleaded guilty to charges of steroid distribution in Ireland and served four months in prison.

So he got 4 months for selling.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Doesn't sound like it happens a lot anyway.
> 
> I bet everyone on hear knows at least one person that's been knicked with a bit of puff or some class A's.


I'll keep an eye out for you on the news mate

:lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

yes


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't know anyone, then I don't know anyone who sells as I'm a life long natty, but I would have thought that with the Olympics around the corner it would look good to nick a few people just to make an example, but there's no point in plod looking at this site as we're all naturals


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

So living in the states even caught using your looking at a prison sentence?? or caught with 10ml vial for your own consumption is jailable feck me i was thinking about working out there


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

laurie g said:


> So living in the states even caught using your looking at a prison sentence?? or caught with 10ml vial for your own consumption is jailable feck me i was thinking about working out there


What i dont get is you never really see ifbb big name pros getting into any trouble over this, i mean im sure everyone knows they use and it would only take a house warrent to turn their world upside down ( loss of sponsers etc) :confused1:

Are these guys protected?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> What i dont get is you never really see ifbb big name pros getting into any trouble over this, i mean im sure everyone knows they use and it would only take a house warrent to turn their world upside down ( loss of sponsers etc) :confused1:
> 
> Are these guys protected?


They're all on TRT, or Muscletech:lol:


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I don't think the police are ar5edd, a friend of mine owns a well known gym in manchester.. the kind of place you can can ask for a protein shake and 100 Dbol after your workout, everyone knew he was importing / selling gear but no one was bothered, people used to and still do walk out of his gym with plastic bags clearly full of meds... anyway eventually when he bought a nice car he got investigated... But then he just kept all his gear at a safe house in Bury and only carried a suit case full of actual ordered stuff in the boot of his car.. At the end of the day they have much bigger things to worry about.
> 
> Unless someone was importing on a massive scale and distributing across the country then they are not gonna waste time looking in to it imo.. so all you that sell Dbol to kids in Spa car park need not worry lol


What gym would that be mate :thumb:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> What i dont get is you never really see ifbb big name pros getting into any trouble over this, i mean im sure everyone knows they use and it would only take a house warrent to turn their world upside down ( loss of sponsers etc) :confused1:
> 
> Are these guys protected?


victor martinez and a few others got done for using and supplying i think


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

One of my brothers mates got nicked with a car full of gear, way more than u could claim for personal use. He sid the police didn't even know what it was, got away with a small fine don't think they even confiscated the stuff. Geuss there's no glory in busting steroids...


----------

